# Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) - 11/07 SmackDown Live!



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

One of several jobs.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

What happened to Styles/Rusev qualifying match? :hmmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

It's in Manchester, UK :mark: :mark:

Holy fuck the crowd is going to rip in to Mahal and it's going to be amazing. Especially if AJ does the job (which he will). AJ going to be sounding the most over he's been all year, mark my words.

I didn't give a shit about this match until I saw where it was. Now I'm excited just for the reactions.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



Leon Knuckles said:


> What happened to Styles/Rusev qualifying match? :hmmm


>Thinking that creative cares about Rusev at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Didn't they already announced AJ vs. Rusev? We all know AJ is going to lose anyways, why not just save it for Clash of Champions in December.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



Leon Knuckles said:


> What happened to Styles/Rusev qualifying match? :hmmm











@Donnie :mj2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

They're gonna have Styles lose to this no talent jobber in England. :lmao

Oh boy. I'm in, I've gotta see this.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Is there a slim chance in hell that AJ goes over and face Brock at Survivor Series? Please God, I beg you make this happen.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're gonna have Styles lose to this no talent jobber in England. :lmao
> 
> Oh boy. I'm in, I've gotta see this.


The crowd is going to obliterate Mahal :lmao This is going to be absolutely glorious.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

So confused. :swaggyp

What happened to Rusev? Would rather have seen that than to have to watch Styles lose to Mahal. I'm sure the Singh bros will get involved


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Poor Rusev :'(

But still, WE GET TO SEE TWO TITLE MATCHES :yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

I'll be honest, I'm glad it's next week, despite Poor Rusev :mj2 I really just want AJ to get the fuck away from this guy. He's faced the Singh Bros the past 2 weeks on SDL, he just deserves better.

Of course we'd all love for him to win the Title in UK where he'd get a massive pop, but we all know WWE :nikki2


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926151634941566976


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Imagine a sudden change of plan by WWE for a shock AJ win in manchester to a humongous pop leading to AJ VS BROCK at Survivor Series and the end of the worst Title reign in WWE history, I think we'd all cry tears of joy.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Some of u hoping for the crowd to tear down Jinder and give styles a huge reaction forget it will be taped over there, so no doubt they’ll fix them crowd reactions real quick... :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926151634941566976


:lol Fucking Rusev man.

I just feel so bad for the guy. :sadbecky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Just watched SD and entered this thread

#Confused

:monkey


















Rusev tho :mj2

AJ having to roll over for Jinder probably too :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



Dragonballfan said:


> Some of u hoping for the crowd to tear down Jinder and give styles a huge reaction forget it will be taped over there, so no doubt they’ll fix them crowd reactions real quick... :mj2


Can't cover up trash being thrown in the ring when AJ loses :cudi


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

There probably will be a fuck finish and drag this out to the next SD PPV.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

UK has a lot of Indians so IDK mates...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

I don't want to get excited about a potential AJ win and Brock/Styles match.






































INB4 *ONE* Khallas :ti:


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Well there is always hope that McMahon has smartened up and decided that Styles vs Lesnar is a better match than Mahal. Considering the fact that Lesnar PHYSICAL annihilated HIM IN 2014.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

wwe sure does like fucking over rusev always changing their mind about him.

this has to be a last minute change of plans


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Rumor has it, Vince isn't too fond of Jinder Mahal being champion but is keeping him champion only due to the fact that they are going to India I think in early December.
I would NOT expect Jinder to hold onto the title past the tour. Aj Syles beats him clean at Royal Rumble and he is gone. They'll most likely send him down to where he belongs. He'll feud for the US title and stuff like that. 
Shinsuke Nakamaura wins the Rumble and we have Styles vs Nakamaura at Wrestlemania.
As a matter of fact, why does Mahal even need the title in the India tour? WWE has gone to Europe and did you see Cesaro as a champion? NO. So what's the deal with Mahal? First of all, he has no talent compared to Cesaro. Second of all, he has done nothing worthy to mention in his whole WWE career. Mainly he was just an afterthought of Great Khali. If anyone should be WWE Champion, Cesaro and other talented guys should hold it. Paul Heyman was right. Having Mahal as WWE Champion is a disgrace to true champions like Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Undertaker, Hogan, Rock, Stone cold, etc.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



Leon Knuckles said:


> UK has a lot of Indians so IDK mates...


:ha

If it was in Birmingham, Coventry or Leicester oh boy


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

This will be a tragedy, I really don't have the mental power to withstand the scenery of the is piece of talentless shit pinning Styles.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Interesting that they'd change the match, maybe they'll just do Rusev/AJ the week after.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

I can't believe they expect everyone to forget about a match they booked only TWO freaking days ago!!! :lol


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

*Wait a minute ...*


*Maybe* Jinder is hurt and can't wrestle Brock so AJ is winning and taking the title and facing Brock at Survivor Series.

Why make the Rusev vs. AJ match and then replace it ? (2nd time Jinder takes Rusev a match) maybe Jinder's shoulder is hurt and that's why he can't lift so much and there is a chance Brock will hurt him even more.

AJ will wrestle Brock at Survivor Series & Clash Of Champions Jinder will win back the title.

Rusev will be in SD team.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Styles/Lesnar is a dream match and it's hilarious that WWE can probably see that but are going to continue with this Jinder push anyway by having their most popular superstar do the job to him. It is times like these when it really feels like this company is past the point of being salvageable.


----------



## ColinRose (Nov 2, 2017)

I know this might not be possible, but what if Rusev interferes and costs Aj the match. You protect Aj, start somewhat of a feud between him and Aj and also protect Jinder.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Im so desperate for Brock vs AJ at Survivor Series that I wouldn't even care if AJ has to drop the title to Jinder before this India tour as long as he wins Tuesday and we get this Survivor Series match.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*










If this poster isn't a hoax, than Mahal is keeping the title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

God please let it be the end.

Let this be it......

You can't have your top babyface get bitched like that only to job the following week, surely Vince can't be that stupid.

AJ has to win in the UK to create the moment and set up a real main event in AJ v Lesnar. Now that's a SS main event.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926151634941566976


Rusev...they don't deserve you.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

I wish there was a genuine possibility of the title switching to Styles but I doubt it. The WWE has made a big fuss over Brock vs Jinder to just alter the plans now. They should but it's not happening.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Here's what they should do: 

AJ wins the title 
We get AJ vs. Lesnar 
Mahal wins the belt back in India

It's simple. You bring a couple cameras to India and record the match. Oh and you get a great TV moment. Oh and you get a Survivor Series match that can be marketed as a legitimate dream match.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

If they have to have the title on him for the India tour let Aj beat him tomorrow, get squashed by Brock snd then drop the title in the rematch due to Singh fuckery, that way the smarks get what they want, to see Styles go to Suplex City, Vince gets a big draw for SvS, and the Indians get Jinder as champ for the tour.

Edit: ^^^ Ninja'd


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Oh god no! I was actaully going to this, my first time seeing AJ in a WWE ring live and now he's gonna job to this glorified jobber :fpalm . Really disappointed WWE, you've drove away your US audience and now your gonna lose the ones in the UK too.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

So we are inches away from Styles vs Lesnar instead of Mahal vs Lesnar. Oh, that teasewens3


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Can't wait to see this live.. WWE needs to do more UK shows.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926203998914383873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926205011041931264


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

I'm in the same country as the Maharaja and I didn't even go up to watch him. I'm ashamed


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



sailord said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926205011041931264


Look at this fucking mockery. How is this clown allowed to touch the title? When the fuck will this end?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

put the title on AJ Here and give us a dream match between Brock/AJ at survivor series and give us fans something we want to see instead of crap.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Hopefully WWE have come to their senses and realized that Jinder doesn't even have a positive impact in India never mind anywhere else but I doubt it.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

"Shane McMahon has no idea who he has as champion"

Neither do the WWE universe mate. No-one can tell whether you're shit or just an absolute void of quality. Or both.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Pretty please, Vince, I'll do anything you want if give AJ the belt and give me a competitive Brock match. Please :mj2


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

the prospect of AJ vs brock?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Hope the manc crowd shits on them. Will be hilarious to see.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926203998914383873
Funny enough this is one of the best AJ promos I've heard.

Honestly when it comes to this match, the best you can hope for is AJ winning by DQ, leading to another match at Clash of Champions. Because he's not winning this. For whatever God damn reason, they're hell bent on this Brock vs. Jinder match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

I'll actually tune in to watch this. It's gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926203998914383873
> Funny enough this is one of the best AJ promos I've heard.
> 
> Honestly when it comes to this match, the best you can hope for is AJ winning by DQ, leading to another match at Clash of Champions. Because he's not winning this. For whatever God damn reason, they're hell bent on this Brock vs. Jinder match.


 Because they're stupid enough to believe it will draw in India.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

Gosh, I hope AJ wins. Jinder is trash.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

There's a chance AJ might win the title next week. With Cena's movie schedule it's possible WWE wasn't able to get him to commit to being the referee for Survivor Series. So they can always have Jinder win the title back from AJ and then start planning for Jinder/Cena.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*

I know this will only hurt me, but I just can imagine that AJ beats Jinder and then Lesnar in SS. Silly me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926165476832669698
Rusev the GOAT :lmao

If only he was in Jinder's place 



The Boy Wonder said:


> There's a chance AJ might win the title next week. With Cena's movie schedule it's possible WWE wasn't able to get him to commit to being the referee for Survivor Series. So they can always have Jinder win the title back from AJ and then start planning for Jinder/Cena.


 Your sig gave me cancer....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



Law said:


> Your sig gave me cancer....


The state of WWE :bosque


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



Law said:


> Your sig gave me cancer....


Really? I thought would like the empty seats in the background :bosque


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Well at least they're not bothering to pretend AJ has a chance of winning this match.

Seriously when was the last time the WWE or World Heavyweight or whatever name variation of "top title" changed hands on Raw or Smackdown? 1999?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Well at least they're not bothering to pretend AJ has a chance of winning this match.
> 
> Seriously when was the last time the WWE or World Heavyweight or whatever name variation of "top title" changed hands on Raw or Smackdown? 1999?


 Ziggler cashing in on Del Rio and Punk cashing in on Edge.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Definitely going to be checking the spoilers beforehand. If AJ loses, you can bet your ass I'm not going to watch that travesty take place when it airs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Well at least they're not bothering to pretend AJ has a chance of winning this match.
> 
> Seriously when was the last time the WWE or World Heavyweight or whatever name variation of "top title" changed hands on Raw or Smackdown? 1999?


Well honestly way sooner than you'd think, Del Rio defeated Big Show in a Last Man Standing match in 2013 to win the World Heavyweight Title









Law said:


> Yep, if he loses it's certain they're doing Cena-Jinder for WM.


Another WM ruined by shit booking if they do this and Reigns/Lesnar II :nah


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Law said:


> Ziggler cashing in on Del Rio and Punk cashing in on Edge.


Word! Thanks buddy!

Though I'm not sure if I would count Ziggler cashing in on Del Rio. By that point the World Heavyweight Championship was pretty well established as a C title. The Divas title changing hands on Raw or Smackdown would have bee a bigger deal at that point :lol

Though if memory served the crowd did pop BIG for Ziggler's cash in.

Either way I would be astonished if there's even a proper finish to this match, nevermind an actual title change.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Word! Thanks buddy!
> 
> Though I'm not sure if I would count Ziggler cashing in on Del Rio. By that point the World Heavyweight Championship was pretty well established as a C title. The Divas title changing hands on Raw or Smackdown would have bee a bigger deal at that point :lol
> 
> ...


 Yep.

No contest/DQ or a dirty win for Jinder to keep the program alive for CoC. Think Jinder will beat Roode at the Royal Rumble as they don't anyone else.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Well at least they're not bothering to pretend AJ has a chance of winning this match.
> 
> Seriously when was the last time the WWE or World Heavyweight or whatever name variation of "top title" changed hands on Raw or Smackdown? 1999?


Lesnar beat Angle for the WWE title on SmackDown in 2003.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Law said:


> No contest/DQ or a dirty win for Jinder to keep the program alive for CoC. Think Jinder will beat Roode at the Royal Rumble as they don't anyone else.


Wow...

Everything about that sentence is SO depressing :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Law said:


> Ziggler cashing in on Del Rio and Punk cashing in on Edge.


Oh man I can't believe I forgot this one but then again IDK who actually cared about this feud, Reigns beat Sheamus on raw 2 years ago to win the WWE title








DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Wow...
> 
> Everything about that sentence is SO depressing :lol


Sad thing is I could actually see them drawing it out like this :deanfpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

I forgot about Roman beating Sheamus :lol


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Dragonballfan said:


> Sad thing is I could actually see them drawing it out like this :deanfpalm


It certainly seems like the most likely path from where I'm sitting...

Maybe the Universal Title scene will be able to even things...

Oh wait...

:reigns2

Why is this company so determined to suck? fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It certainly seems like the most likely path from where I'm sitting...
> 
> Maybe the Universal Title scene will be able to even things...
> 
> ...


 Me: WM 33 was disappointing, surely things will be better post Mania.

Vince: Hold my Roman Reigns action figure.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Law said:


> Me: WM 33 was disappointing, surely things will be better post Mania.
> 
> Vince: Hold my Roman Reigns action figure.


Wrestlemania is becoming an M. Night Shyamalan reboot of Groundhog Day.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Wow. Didn't expect the match to be this soon.

Genuinely excited for the match. It's between two of my favorites on SD and there's a real chance AJ wins here, which would then create a ton of possibilities going forward.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

AJ has to be winning or Raw interfering. 

You mean to tell me WWE is going out their way to change a match out of nowhere that was announced for next week to turn it into a title match to just have AJ lose when they were going to have the aj and jinder feud officially start after Survivor Series anyways?

I mean WWE is dumb I guess.


I just don't see them making this major announcement unless AJ is winning or Roman is cleared to take team Raw to interrupt the match just when AJ is about to win.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

The most repeated comment seems "Let AJ beat Jinder and get the WWE title so we get Brock vs AJ at Survivor Series". Now that makes no sense. Cos Jinder vs Brock isn't for any title. AJ vs Brock won't be for any title either if it happens at all. So why does AJ need to win the wwe title to face Brock?? 

Also some saying he can drop it back to Mahal in december. So AJ should win title, but faces Brock in a non-title match, gets beat by Brock and then drops it at the next PPV? LOL some people aren't even thinking what they are asking for.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



FITZ said:


> Here's what they should do:
> 
> AJ wins the title
> We get AJ vs. Lesnar
> ...


Or, how about this. AJ wins the title, we get AJ vs Lesnar, and then Jinder DOESN'T win the belt back in India, or ever again, and returns to jobbing? I think that sounds much more reasonable.



> The most repeated comment seems "Let AJ beat Jinder and get the WWE title so we get Brock vs AJ at Survivor Series". Now that makes no sense. Cos Jinder vs Brock isn't for any title. AJ vs Brock won't be for any title either if it happens at all. So why does AJ need to win the wwe title to face Brock??


Because, the whole theme of Survivor Series is CHAMPION vs CHAMPION. Miz vs Corbin, Rollins and Ambrose vs The Usos, Alexa vs Natalya. None of these matches make any sense at all, except for it being champion vs champion. Jinder would be out of the match if he lost the title.



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Wrestlemania is becoming an M. Night Shyamalan reboot of Groundhog Day.


I think this is my new favourite quote. It's so hilarious and so sad and so true.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> M. Night Shyamalan reboot of Groundhog Day.


What would be the twist there? Was Bill Murray dead the whole time?

:hmmm:hmmm:hmmm:hmmm


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> What would be the twist there? Was Bill Murray dead the whole time?
> 
> :hmmm:hmmm:hmmm:hmmm


The twist is Roman was John Cena the WHOLE TIME.

:CENA


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> The twist is Roman was John Cena the WHOLE TIME.
> 
> :vince5


He said *You Can't See Me*...and he was right. :surprise:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Ragnar Lothbrok said:


> He said *You Can't See Me*...and he was right. :surprise:


:CENA


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Meltzer speculating it's either due to this week's low rating or if AJ wins, Jinder's hurt or they've realized no one wants to see Brock-Jinder.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Law said:


> Meltzer speculating it's either due to this weeks low rating or if AJ wins, Jinder's hurt or they've realized no one wants to see Brock-Jinder.


would be funny if he failed a drug test. this does really seem last minute when they just booked aj vs rusev or just maybe brock threw his weight around was like jinder is not worth it give me someone else


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



sailord said:


> would be funny if he failed a drug test. this does really seem last minute when they just booked aj vs rusev or just maybe brock threw his weight around was like jinder is not worth it give me someone else


 I doubt Brock cares as long as he's paid. He only did it for Shane because he knew he'd had to carry him and his buddy Goldberg was an alternative. AJ is the alternative in this case and I doubt Brock has even seen of AJ's work or cares.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Law said:


> Meltzer speculating it's either due to this week's low rating or if AJ wins, Jinder's hurt or they've realized no one wants to see Brock-Jinder.


Something must have happened that flipped their plans, especially considering literally 2 days beforehand they'd announced Styles/Rusev for the same show. I hadn't heard anything about a Jinder injury beforehand, and you'd have thought that if he was injured, they'd have known about it already, unless he was injured during Wednesday's house show, if there was one, but again, no big reports about it.

Wouldn't surprise me one bit if AJ ends up winning the belt and then dropping it back to Jinder after SS. If Jinder retains, i can see it being another screwy finish or a DQ, and then they'll probably wrestle another match at COC. They've got another week to write AJ into the SS team if need be anyway.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Can't see AJ winning the belt and facing Lesnar now. It's odd they're having the match tho, unless it's just a way to help Jinder look 'strong' for Survivor Series 

Typing that hurt :mj2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Law said:


> Meltzer speculating it's either due to this week's low rating or if AJ wins, Jinder's hurt or they've realized no one wants to see Brock-Jinder.


Jinder being hurt would make more sense. Realizing no one wants to see something is not an interest of theirs.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Jinder being hurt is the only thing that would make sense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

The thing about Jinder being hurt is, he can face Brock hurt, because everybody expects Brock to maul him, so they can just.....do that. It's easier and less physically intensive for Jinder to have Brock just take Jinder down and give him the Orton treatment immediately than it is for him to work a 20 minute match with AJ Styles.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The thing about Jinder being hurt is, *he can face Brock hurt, because everybody expects Brock to maul him, so they can just.....do that.* It's easier and less physically intensive for Jinder to have Brock just take Jinder down and give him the Orton treatment immediately than it is for him to work a 20 minute match with AJ Styles.


Not really.

If it's the shoulder injury, it will be even worse for him to take what will probably be at least 8 to 10 german's.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Law said:


> Meltzer speculating it's either due to this week's low rating or if AJ wins, Jinder's hurt or they've realized no one wants to see Brock-Jinder.


I doubt its the first one unless WWE are stupid. The show is taped and usually the ratings on pre taped shows are low, would be even worse when people read the spoilers saying "jinder retains", no one is going to watch that crap.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Cooper09 said:


> Jinder being hurt is the only thing that would make sense.


Actually people are overanalyzing this change. Styles vs Jinder was probably going to happen on the last SD before SS anyways. They just moved it cos UK has a large Indian population and probably felt Jinder winning there had a bigger impact. 

The poster has been printed and the carpet has been laid. Styles will make The Beast Master look strong.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

I did think they're doing this because SD is in the UK tbh so they just moved the match up. I don't know if Jinder will go over AJ clean (URGH) or not, but he's probably winning on his way to facing Lesnar.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Lord, please let AJ end this madness


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> I doubt its the first one unless WWE are stupid. The show is taped and usually the ratings on pre taped shows are low, would be even worse when people read the spoilers saying "jinder retains", no one is going to watch that crap.


Ratings won't make a difference if a show is live or taped.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: AJ v Jinder annouched for smackdown*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They're gonna have Styles lose to this no talent jobber in England. :lmao
> 
> Oh boy. I'm in, I've gotta see this.


Fans will read the spoiilers of Jinder´s win and the rating will be around 1.2-1.3 and it´s like AJ Styles is back in the Impact Zone. :grin2:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Why would Jinder being hurt make a difference? The dude barely does anything in his matches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*"After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

https://streamable.com/8yhc8

I know he's not going to win on Tuesday, but can't lie that I popped when he said that :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

Give us the fucking goods WWE. I'd rather see AJ standing across from Brock, just for the *VISUAL*, than a 10-15 Minute borefest with Mahal. The visual alone would be better than the entire Jinder match will be.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

I would like to believe the reason they announced this match after already announcing a different AJ match is because they decided to change plans and have AJ win the belt.

But, at best I'm hoping for a DQ AJ win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

AJ needs to lay off the glue sniffing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> AJ needs to lay off the glue sniffing.


Yeah, who are we kidding. Mahal vs Brock is the REAL dream match. They'll be lining up. :vince5


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles would be a match worthy to main event Survivor Series.

I like the kid Mahal but he needs to step aside for this moment.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Bonzo said:


> *I did think they're doing this because SD is in the UK tbh so they just moved the match up*. I don't know if Jinder will go over AJ clean (URGH) or not, but he's probably winning on his way to facing Lesnar.


So.... basically your telling me they didn't have the foresight to look ahead in their tour schedule and check beforehand where next weeks show was taking place?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, who are we kidding. Mahal vs Brock is the REAL dream match. They'll be lining up. :vince5


Obviously. Why settle for Brock vs. *A*lmost *J*inder, when you can have :brock vs.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

Oh, AJ. Please, don't tease us. It's not fair. :sasha3


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

IT is going to be Brock v Jinder :lol. The only match I see changing is the Alexa Natty one. All of them well remain unchanged. Styles won't win the WWE title. A DQ finish is the only possibility I see occuring tbh.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



3ku1 said:


> IT is going to be Brock v Jinder :lol. The only match I see changing is the Alexa Natty one. All of them well remain unchanged. Styles won't win the WWE title. A DQ finish is the only possibility I see occuring tbh.


*Yep, can't wait for Alexa to lose her title next week or 2 weeks from now against Mickie James in a career vs. title match so I can add it to my research. :quite*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

nope not having this negativity, If I think it will happen hard enough then it will happen.

AJ styles vs brock lesnar is going to be a fantastic match and possibly the best of the year, its going to be totally jolly.

AJ vs brock lesnar at survivor series.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

beating hinder mahal isn't something to boast about tbh

might as well boast about beating mabel or the brooklyn brawler if you're going to go down that route

edit: autocorrect turned jinder into hinder, but I'm leaving it as it is


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



DGenerationMC said:


>


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Actually, AJ has amazing odds of winning. Simply put, the loser misses Survivor Series and it wont be Styles.
Sucks for Jinder tho, a match with Lesnar would have really sent a message.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

I wonder what the chances are that Mahal is injured, will need surgery and will be out for months.

What the fuck was Vince thinking taking the title of Styles to begin with? Styles is the only person on SD! who is worthy of holding the WWE title for a year.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

I would love that, so it will not happen.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



Law said:


>












And we all know what happened to the last guy who backflipped out of a Brock German suplex.










Brock whooped his ass and gave him a more brutal one :brock


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

Well, I'd much rather see that than Jinder vs Brock tbh. Right now I'm not planning to even watch that match so a change would get me to watch to the end of Survivor Series :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

I think for once the fans would rather see Jinder in this spot than AJ....

Because we all want to see Brock destroy Jinder.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



Greenlawler said:


> I think for once the fans would rather see Jinder in this spot than AJ....
> 
> Because we all want to see Brock destroy Jinder.


You'd think so, but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

People never learn. I have. I'll be happy to see Jinders worthless ass get squashed. All an AJ Styles match is going to do is piss people off.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

Here we go again...

People on this website can never learn, don't they?

You should know by now how WWE operates. They will still have Brock Lesnar vs. Jinder Mahal. AJ Styles isn't winning the title this coming Tuesday night and what's going to happen.

AJ loses whether clear or not... it's going to piss you off and you'd create a fit out of it because the WWE isn't going with the AJ vs. Brock direction. Their minds are set for Brock Lesnar vs. Jinder Mahal. 

Don't put your hopes that high because when reality crashes onto your face, don't start crying about it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



MusicReignsWrestling said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> People on this website can never learn, don't they?
> 
> ...


 No one on here really thinks AJ is going to win... most have Cena-Jinder as a lock for WM.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Oh, AJ. Please, don't tease us. It's not fair. :sasha3


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

Oh, I fully expect Brock vs. AJ to happen if Brock sticks around long enough. And he'll make AJ look like shit like everyone else he fights.

Not holding out hope for an AJ title win here though. But if anyone can get a good match out of Jinder, it's Styles so I shall be watching.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

I don't want AJ to be squashed by Lesnar so I hope he doesn't win.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don't want AJ to be squashed by Lesnar so I hope he doesn't win.


Rather have him job to brock at SS than to jinder at SD live tbh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

Fuck, that comment by AJ convinces me even more Jinder will retain. Hope like crazy I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> Rather have him job to brock at SS than to jinder at SD live tbh


Not for me.
Brock doesn't deserve to add AJ to the list of people he squashed. AJ doesn't deserve to be squashed. 

Everything Jinder touches is considered trolling and i think AJ is established enough that losing to Vince on troll mode won't damage him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Not for me.
> Brock doesn't deserve to add AJ to the list of people he squashed. AJ doesn't deserve to be squashed.
> 
> Everything Jinder touches is considered trolling and i think AJ is established enough that losing to Vince on troll mode won't damage him.


 You can argue it either way, but I'm leaning towards AJ losing. I don't want another dream match being killed because of Roman's WM coronation. Let AJ take the loss and move on.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



Law said:


> You can argue it either way, but I'm leaning towards AJ losing. I don't want another dream match being killed because of Roman's WM coronation. Let AJ take the loss and move on.


I'm just hoping Lesnar's shield of invincibility gets destroyed after Roman's 10th coronation. 

looking forward to some competitive matches.
AJ vs Lesnar has to potential to be as good as Punk vs Lesnar with the right booking, I doubt it'll happen though..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

There's a way to do Brock matches that end with Brock looking strong and his opponents good, but they seem hell bent on just making Brock look strong and leaving fans shortchanged. 

Give AJ-Brock 20 minutes and let them work, they could put on a MOTYC where Brock looks like a beast and AJ looks strong in defeat. 

Because of this whole Brock-Roman match they've fucked nearly every title match this year. Just hoping after WM Brock will be better and begin to work ~20 minute matches again.



The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm just hoping Lesnar's shield of invincibility gets destroyed after Roman's 10th coronation.
> 
> looking forward to some competitive matches.
> AJ vs Lesnar has to potential to be as good as Punk vs Lesnar with the right booking, I doubt it'll happen though..


 Yep, that's what I'm hoping for. I'm willing to see AJ take Ls to Jinder if it means protecting this match for later date where Brock isn't being fattened up to make Roman look strong when he beats the beast and ascends to godhood. Last thing the WWE need to do is kill another dream match just to make their rejected chosen one look good.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

If the booking of Brock was logical ever since from that Punk match, I would book AJ to go longer than people like Braun and Joe against him. It writes itself, he isn't a superheavyweight like them, so needs to rely on his speed and agility. He can still lose but him trying to delay the inevitable would be awesome. But we know we will never have that.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

It's interesting they are having this WWE championship match close to the PPV. In my opinion it's almost looking like they are making Mahal drop the title to Styles so they can have that match that garners more attraction in that being Styles Vs Lesnar. They could easily make Styles drop the title a few days after Survivor Series. It will be an interesting match that's for sure.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> If the booking of Brock was logical ever since from that Punk match, I would book AJ to go longer than people like Braun and Joe against him. It writes itself, he isn't a superheavyweight like them, so needs to rely on his speed and agility. He can still lose but him trying to delay the inevitable would be awesome. But we know we will never have that.


 This.

Realistically the fight with AJ should be longer as he is a more skilled wrestler who wouldn't go toe to toe with Lesnar and fight a physical fight like Joe and Braun. Those two attacked him from the bell and the moment they slipped, Lesnar capitalized and put them away.

AJ has the skill to avoid the Germans and F5s, he should fight the perfect fight and lose. Story could be AJ throwing everything at Brock only for him to get back up. Finish could be AJ giving up after realizing he cannot beat Brock no matter what he throws at him. That would put over just how difficult it is to beat Brock and keep AJ strong in defeat as he fought well but didn't have enough in the arsenal (Braun and Joe had it, AJ didn't) to defeat the beast.

They've already put over how strong the F5 is, this would put over Brock's resilience, how much it takes to keep the beast down and how being in the ring with the beast is not just a physical battle but a mental one as well, and that he's capable of breaking you physically and mentally so you need to be strong in both areas to beat Brock.

But who am I kidding, there was likely no story to those matches and they only booked it like that to make Joe and Braun look reasonably strong (dominating most of the match) and to put over how strong a F5 is, so a match between them would probably follow the same pattern.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

If only AJ...


If only.


:sadbecky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

AJ/Lesnar has the potential to be akin to Lesnar/Eddie or a more recent example; Lesnar/Punk.

But with how Brock is nowadays and how his character is portrayed with his gimmick, no chance of that happening tbh. The days of a match like the two I've mentioned are over in that regard.

So as much as I'd mark the fuck out for a Lesnar/AJ match, I think the probable impending disappointment it'll bring will override any joy. :mj2

Saying that, I'm not exactly doing cartwheels over Lesnar/Jinder either. Despite how good it'll be to see Brock throw him around for a bit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*

Hilarous thing is. WWE aren't even trying to entertain the notion or pretend Jinder is a threat to Brock. They pretty much allowed Heyman to call him a geek. 

Seeing it is so close to SS. IT is possible Jinder could drop to Styles. And they do Styles Brock at SS. Sure Brock ain't in his prime anymore. But that would beat Jinder Brock.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



3ku1 said:


> Hilarous thing is. WWE aren't even trying to entertain the notion or pretend Jinder is a threat to Brock. They pretty much allowed Heyman to call him a geek.
> 
> Seeing it is so close to SS. IT is possible Jinder could drop to Styles. And they do Styles Brock at SS. Sure Brock ain't in his prime anymore. But that would beat Jinder Brock.


 And they're willing to fuck up dream matches just to get over a match no one wants to see at WM.

Literally the only appeal of it is getting it done so things can finally move on, they've literally fucked everything up for this match. 

Brock-Taker (fed Taker streak so Roman could get indirect rub, ended up giving him the rub of beating Taker a few years later anyway..), Brock-Rollins, Brock-Orton, Brock-Joe and Brock-Braun just to get this shit over.

This is why I hate Roman Reigns so much, he's fucked up so many pushes, feuds and matches that it isn't funny. He's not even involved in these feuds but they've booking them with the aim to make this flop look good come WM when Brock puts Roman over. 

Four fucking years they've booked Brock like this to get this flop over. Insane really.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



3ku1 said:


> Hilarous thing is. WWE aren't even trying to entertain the notion or pretend Jinder is a threat to Brock. They pretty much allowed Heyman to call him a geek.
> 
> *Seeing it is so close to SS*. IT is possible Jinder could drop to Styles. And they do Styles Brock at SS. Sure Brock ain't in his prime anymore. But that would beat Jinder Brock.


That's the exact reason why it is LESS likely..they've already started building it (considering how hard it is to build a Lesnar feud as he's hardly ever there) they're not gonna divert from that so close to SS just to please some :draper2



Law said:


> And they're willing to fuck up dream matches just to get over a match no one wants to see at WM.
> 
> Literally the only appeal of it is getting it done so things can finally move on, they've literally fucked everything up for this match.
> 
> ...












Again... 

Why are you so obsessed? Like honestly is there something wrong with you?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



Jamaican said:


> That's the exact reason why it is LESS likely..they've already started building it (considering how hard it is to build a Lesnar feud as he's hardly ever there) they're not gonna divert from that so close to SS just to please some :draper2


Precisely. There's still mention of Cena being the special ref going around too. For right or more to the point, wrong, they're going ahead with this Jinder match IMO and I can't see them suddenly deviating from that plan this close to the PPV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926403588825391105
:lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



Law said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926403588825391105
> :lol


"It was meant to say like for Jinder Mahal :vince5 The numbers prove they want it damn it :vince"

Also, I find this fucking hilarious it's from the India WWE twitter and Jinder still isn't winning :lmao


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

AJ to beat Jinder
AJ vs Brock MOTY
Jinder to beat AJ the next Smackdown and take the title to India

Everyone gets what they want


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Law said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926403588825391105
> :lol


"WWEindia" even the indians don't want jinder to win :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



The Fourth Wall said:


> "It was meant to say like for Jinder Mahal :vince5 The numbers prove they want it damn it :vince"
> 
> Also, I find this fucking hilarious it's from the India WWE twitter and Jinder still isn't winning :lmao


The thing that makes you go :bosque and :bean at the same time is WWE themselves know this whole thing and match is a joke and this Jinder shit is like a terrible troll job and they're still going ahead with it all because of outside factors that as it turns out, isn't as good as they think it is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



Bonzo said:


> The thing that makes you go :bosque and :bean at the same time is WWE themselves know this whole thing and match is a joke and this Jinder shit is like a terrible troll job and they're still going ahead with it all because of outside factors that as it turns out, isn't as good as they think it is.


But....but, they listen to the fans. Stephanie McMahon said so.

:tenay

What's even more :bosque is the fact Jinder could even go past December as Champion, and head in to WM with the belt. At that point, Vince is definitely off his rocker.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



The Fourth Wall said:


> But....but, they listen to the fans. Stephanie McMahon said so.
> 
> :tenay
> 
> What's even more :bosque is the fact Jinder could even go past December as Champion, and head in to WM with the belt. At that point, Vince is definitely off his rocker.


:jones

:mj2

:bosque

:bean

:hutz

:fuckthis

:tenay


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Maybe we get lucky and Vince does tiny bit more :coke than usual and gives AJ the belt...let me dream, man, let me fucking dream :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "After I beat Jinder Mahal, I'm gonna beat Brock Lesnar's ass" : AJ Styles*



Law said:


> And they're willing to fuck up dream matches just to get over a match no one wants to see at WM.
> 
> Literally the only appeal of it is getting it done so things can finally move on, they've literally fucked everything up for this match.
> 
> ...


The whole WWE product is stuck in a holding pattern because no one is allowed to get over organically and be pushed when they're hot because now both shows revolve around setting up Mania matches that no one cares about.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Law said:
> 
> 
> > And they're willing to fuck up dream matches just to get over a match no one wants to see at WM.
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

If Styles wins this Tuesday...I'll cry.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

I'm reading some reports that this match between jinder vs aj is being locally advertised as a street fight


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

*Dammmmn! Was planning on going to the show this Tuesday as well, one step closer to buying tickets!*


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

If AJ Styles wins it will be the first time the WWE Championship has changed hands in the UK.

Perhaps Brock Lesnar has told Vince that he doesn't want to wrestle Jinder.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

LOL! If Jinder loses the title, it will be a triple burial. He was already verbally buried by Heyman. If Jinder loses, he will get buried 2 more times by losing his spot and WWE admitting he's not good enough to main event with Lesnar.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Seriously can AJ just win please???

It has been a horrible 167 days


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> If AJ Styles wins it will be the first time the WWE Championship has changed hands in the UK.
> 
> Perhaps Brock Lesnar has told Vince that he doesn't want to wrestle Jinder.


Hey, Brock has nixed shitty plans before.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Just Brock Lesnar said:


> If AJ Styles wins it will be the first time the WWE Championship has changed hands in the UK.
> 
> Perhaps Brock Lesnar has told Vince that he doesn't want to wrestle Jinder.


That's interesting to think about, actually. I wonder how much creative control Brock has?

It wouldn't surprise me if Brock doesn't respect Jinder as a competitor, and thinks the match-up is a joke, too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> That's interesting to think about, actually. I wonder how much creative control Brock has?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Brock doesn't respect Jinder as a competitor, and thinks the match-up is a joke, too.


 Brock doesn't give a fuck as long as he's paid well. He takes pride in his work, but I doubt he gives a fuck about putting on a great match for the fans. Brock doesn't like wrestling and does it for a pay cheque.

Actually hoping Jinder retains as I don't want another one of my dream matches being killed by a Brock "squash".

If AJ does win, he'll likely lose to Jinder and be squashed by Lesnar. Best to just take the L to Jinder and move onto something else like the 5 v 5 mens match.... if a spot is still available, or did Rusev claim it?

Edit:
This thread is only 60 posts behind last week's SD thread :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Law said:


> Brock doesn't give a fuck as long as he's paid well. He takes pride in his work, but I doubt he gives a fuck about putting on a great match for the fans.


True, who wouldn't enjoy delivering back-to-back suplexes to Mahal and getting paid for it :brock


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Brock protects himself well. If he feels like selling for Jinder is beneath him, he won't do it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Brock didn't want to work with Shane and ended up putting a stop to the feud that was planned for them. The best shot for an AJ win is if Jinder is injured though. Not sure what to make of the street fight stip.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



The Wood said:


> Brock protects himself well. If he feels like selling for Jinder is beneath him, he won't do it.


 Which is why he won't and will squash him like the jobber he is.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Law said:


> AJ has the skill to avoid the Germans and F5s, he should fight the perfect fight and lose. Story could be AJ throwing everything at Brock only for him to get back up. Finish could be AJ giving up after realizing he cannot beat Brock no matter what he throws at him. That would put over just how difficult it is to beat Brock and keep AJ strong in defeat as he fought well but didn't have enough in the arsenal (Braun and Joe had it, AJ didn't) to defeat the beast.
> 
> They've already put over how strong the F5 is, this would put over Brock's resilience, how much it takes to keep the beast down and how being in the ring with the beast is not a physical battle but a mental one as well, and that he's capable of breaking you physically and mentally so you need to be strong in both areas to beat Brock.


This made me hungry.. 

WWE's Bookers are Fucking losers.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> If AJ Styles wins it will be the first time the WWE Championship has changed hands in the UK.
> 
> Perhaps Brock Lesnar has told Vince that he doesn't want to wrestle Jinder.


Please let this happen


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Calling it now AJ/Brock would be match of the year if they allow to go out and work the match like Punk/Brock Did at Summerslam13.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

It could be possible that AJ wins the title on Tuesday and then Jinder win it back when they tour India.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> Calling it now AJ/Brock would be match of the year if they allow to go out and work the match like Punk/Brock Did at Summerslam13.


There's every chance, yeah.

But it won't be like that given Brock and his booking more than likely. Which despite how much i'd like the match to happen, i know it'll probably disappoint due to current conditions.

So it's a catch 22 here. The Jinder match is lol but we know it'll be shit anyway more than likely, but the one thing to take from it is we get to see Lesnar throw the chump around. On the other hand, we'd love an AJ match instead but i'm sure people will be again disappointed on that too because of the match quality.

Just the way it is.

But yeah, if WWE have any sense, they'd know how great a proper Lesnar/AJ match would be.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Bonzo said:


> There's every chance, yeah.
> 
> But it won't be like that given Brock and his booking more than likely. Which despite how much i'd like the match to happen, i know it'll probably disappoint due to current conditions.
> 
> ...


The thing is, if AJ wins, he'd be the WWE Champion, and therefore more than qualified not to be squashed like a bug by Brock. And in a certain way, Jinder too, but he's a jobber with the WWE title, so the whole idea of Champion vs Champion is out of the window, it feels more like proper Champion vs guy who lucked out toa title run.

The good thing of the split is exactly that you can suspend your belief and pretend power levels don't matter. Sure, AJ's booking isn't comparable to Brock's at all, but you can pretend they could have a decent match without sounding like a fool, because after all you haven't seen the match yet, whereas someone with similar booking on Raw has already been squashed.

If they want, they could make a decent match without too many people bitching. Even if he's not Champion, AJ is way more believable than Jinder to me.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Just like for the Cena vs nak tv Match AJ vs jinder has betting odds out right now


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



Bonzo said:


> There's every chance, yeah.
> 
> But it won't be like that given Brock and his booking more than likely. Which despite how much i'd like the match to happen, i know it'll probably disappoint due to current conditions.
> 
> ...


*I'd still rather see a 3-star Styles/Lesnar match than a sub-2-star Lesnar/Jinder match.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I'd still rather see a 3-star Styles/Lesnar match than a sub-2-star Lesnar/Jinder match.*


 I'd rather they protect one of the few dream matches they have left than kill yet another one.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*

Styles vs Brock a dream match? :mj4


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



CesaroSwing said:


> Styles vs Brock a dream match? :mj4


*Yeah I don't particularly agree with that, even Brock vs. Shinsuke is more of a dream match (because lol Japan history), but other than that I don't think I want to see any Light Heavyweights or Cruiserweights wrestle Brock Lesnar in 2017, it's not a dream match in these circumstances anymore. Lesnar mostly works with bigger heavyweights or super heavyweights at best. It's just 2 main eventers in a match.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Jinder Mahal vs. AJ Styles (WWE Championship Match) announced for 11/7 SmackDown Live!*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I'd still rather see a 3-star Styles/Lesnar match than a sub-2-star Lesnar/Jinder match.*


Yeah it's still the lesser of two evils tbh. It's just when these matches come around, you'd like them to get it right as they may never happen again. So you'd rather the best match possible rather than a sub par one given the talents involved.

But Jinder in any match is eye splitting so it's take your choice on what you'd settle for.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

*Last Raw where they had The Bar win the raw tag team titles from The Shield , so they will potentially change the match card since it's a champion vs champion night, so The Bar vs The Usos will take place instead of The Shield vs The Usos and they probably will book The Shield vs The New Day.

Now what this did is show that whatever matches WWE advertised at this PPV they have no problem changing, and it all means that AJ Styles Championship match against Jinder Mahal is unpredictable

Now after what happened on Raw, do you think WWE will also change plans on this and crown AJ Styles WWE champion and schedule AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar instead?*


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

It would be great. Highly doubt it though.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

Sure, why not ? But who should interfere ? Heyman, Brock or a Banana ?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

I do not want to see AJ job to suplex city Lesnar. If he HAS to beat AJ I'd rather a cm punk type loss.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

If AJ faces Brock it has to be a good match!

I don't mind people losing to Brock, it's the fact the matches lately have sucked.

The whole point is that nobody can beat the Beast but you can give a valiant effort and that's more than enough for most people.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

Can see the match being a no contest, RAW will invade.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Can't see it tbh, the fact that Cena is guest ref makes it look like it's designed to get Mahal over and lead to a WM programme between the two. Sucks but that's how i see it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

Doubt it. I mean, "never say never." But I just don't see ligthning striking twice. They hyped up Lesnar vs. Mahal a lot last night. Could always be a swerve but I just don't see it this time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

Angle and a few others who aren't scheduled for a house show will show up to screw up the main event and return the favor from last night.

I can't see them changing plans with how much effort they've put into the packages and they've been promoting it like it's a forgone conclusion.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

:nah

I feel like this is partly why they did a major title change. To make people think that AJ has a chance. When it reality, he doesn't IMO. They didn't really hype up Usos vs Shield at all. Where as Mahal/Brock has got a fair bit of attention, and cross promos between the two guys on each brand.

Of course I could be wrong, but WWE is so backwards with their booking. They'll rob us of a quality match, and keep the shit stain one still on the card.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

They spent the last month building up Lesnar and jinder in promos and videos. They never even had usos cut a single promo on Rollins/Ambrose or vice versa


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*

No chance in hell Styles is winning. Jinder well be champion at Mania 34. Wake up. They woulden't promote Lesnar/Jinder so heavily in the promos too. Cena is even on the SS poster with a Referee Shirt :lol. So no unfortunately. Jinder/Cena seems pretty obvious at Mania.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, whatever the finish is tonight, AJ ain't winning. They just didn't a build up video for Lesnar/Mahal on Raw and have properly started to hype it up. Plus the still possibility of Cena being involved.

Jinder going over AJ is :mj2 tho


----------



## MikeAugust (Jun 9, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Some of u hoping for the crowd to tear down Jinder and give styles a huge reaction forget it will be taped over there, so no doubt they’ll fix them crowd reactions real quick... :mj2


What’s to fix? Jinder is a heel so I think that’s the reaction they would want to go for.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MikeAugust said:


> What’s to fix? Jinder is a heel so I think that’s the reaction they would want to go for.


I don't think they'd appreciate the "Fuck you Jinder" chants though. That's not PG :vince5


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*



TD Stinger said:


> Doubt it. I mean, "never say never." But I just don't see ligthning striking twice. They hyped up Lesnar vs. Mahal a lot last night. Could always be a swerve but I just don't see it this time.


They also hyped up Balor vs. Bray for a while, then announce AJ vs Balor 2 days in advance and it was instantly one of the most exciting matches on the card, imagine they did that AJ vs. Brock.

Also isn't there an event in December where Jinder is listed as a 2x WWE champion? He could lose to AJ then win it back before the end of the year :'(


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*



reyfan said:


> They also hyped up Balor vs. Bray for a while, then announce AJ vs Balor 2 days in advance and it was instantly one of the most exciting matches on the card, imagine they did that AJ vs. Brock.


That was because their hand was forced though, Bray was out sick. Their hand isn't forced here, unless Mahal is hurt and can't wrestle Brock.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Could last night's Raw have implications on AJ Styles WWE Championship match?*



reyfan said:


> They also hyped up Balor vs. Bray for a while, then announce AJ vs Balor 2 days in advance and it was instantly one of the most exciting matches on the card, imagine they did that AJ vs. Brock.
> 
> Also isn't there an event in December where Jinder is listed as a 2x WWE champion? He could lose to AJ then win it back before the end of the year :'(


They only changed Balor vs. Bray to Balor vs. AJ because Bray got sick. And yes, they could easily have AJ win tonight, face Brock at SS, and then have AJ drop the the title before the India show.

But, given how much they hyped Brock vs. Jinder, unless Jinder is hurt and/or they're trying to swerve us, I don't expect the match to change.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

If they have AJ job to this talentless hack again fuck everything and everyone. Jinder is a cancer to Smackdown and pretty much ruins the entire show since he is the worst WWE champion of all time. That isn't hyperbole, he can't talk or wrestle and only has the title because of where he is from


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hopefully AJ Styles wins the title tonight.
Like others have mentioned, Jinder Mahal is a cancer to Smackdown LIVE. It's getting to the point where his WWE Championship run is ridiculous. It's beginning to look a lot like Vince only has him as champion just to get money from India. Great Khali would make a much better more believable Indian champion than Jingle My Balls.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Another top tier talent is doing the honors for Jinder tonight. :no:

I hope this is a one and done because they don't need to kill AJ's credibility by having him feud with Jinder for a few months and come up short every time. I'd let a guy like Dillenger get some shine and come out looking stronger by jobbing to Mahal.


----------



## HoganIsGOAT (Aug 28, 2017)

I was told Jinder's title run is likely over tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Not watching Smackdown unless AJ wins


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

HoganIsGOAT said:


> I was told Jinder's title run is likely over tonight.


Is his run not working for you brother?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> If they have AJ job to this talentless hack again fuck everything and everyone. Jinder is a cancer to Smackdown and pretty much ruins the entire show since he is the worst WWE champion of all time. That isn't hyperbole, he can't talk or wrestle and only has the title because *of where he is from*


:clap


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

StylesP1 said:


> If they have AJ job to this talentless hack again fuck everything and everyone. Jinder is a cancer to Smackdown and pretty much ruins the entire show since he is the worst WWE champion of all time. That isn't hyperbole, he can't talk or wrestle and only has the title because of *where he is from*


.............Calgary?

(I know what you mean, just saying...)


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

I think WWE is planning a swerve, where AJ Styles beats Jinder Mahal tonight for the title.

This Monday on Raw, he appears to cut a promo on Lesnar saying that he better start taking the title vs title match at Survivor Series serious, since it's not gonna be against Mahal, but against him.

Next week on Smackdown, Mahal exercises his rematch, and Lesnar interferes in the match and attacks them both, causing a double DQ. Heyman says he wants AJ to be the champ, because he wants to fight the best, and that fighting Mahal would be a discredit to both titles. 

At Survivor Series, Mahal interferes, costing AJ the match, but he also attacks Lesnar with a steel chair.

The following Smackdown, Mahal is been released from his Smackdown contract, but that he has one final match. He and the Singh Brothers are put in a 10-on-3 handicap match, which is basically a huge beat down.


----------



## HoganIsGOAT (Aug 28, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is his run not working for you brother?


I don't have the hate for Jinder that same hardcore fans do. I like the gimmick he's in, and I like them doing something different and trying to make a new guy, but I just view Jinder as a mid-card guy.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

That was a great hard hitting match, kinda sloppy but easily Jinders best title match and of course cuz its AJ STYLES!!!

The crowd was hype and the title change on a smackdown and in england was cool too! Looking forward to AJ vs Brock now.


----------

